# Any banquet chef interested in moving to Florida?



## Azhar Mohammad

I am at a prestigious golf club and we are looking for a dynamic banquet chef. Fantastic property, great team and the best part, one of the best school districts in the country. Please leave your information to contact you for more information. Salary commensurate with experience.


----------



## Jordan C

Azhar Mohammad said:


> I am at a prestigious golf club and we are looking for a dynamic banquet chef. Fantastic property, great team and the best part, one of the best school districts in the country. Please leave your information to contact you for more information. Salary commensurate with experience.


Still looking? Contact at any time, (570)351-1073 name is jordan


----------

